#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  > Teaching in Asia >  >  Thailand's top universities

## Camel Toe

Ranking universities in Thailand

    How are "top schools" ranked top? Does it have something to do the the building's facade? If Thammasat University (founded waaaay back in 1934) is so special why are Farang losers teaching there? I'm used to the American/Brit system:

_
    Universities are ranked by several indicators of academic or research performance, including alumni and staff winning Nobel Prizes and Fields Medals, highly cited researchers, papers published in Nature and Science, papers indexed in major citation indices, and the per capita academic performance of an institution. For each indicator, the highest scoring institution is assigned a score of 100, and other institutions are calculated as a percentage of the top score. The distribution of data for each indicator is examined for any significant distorting effect; standard statistical techniques are used to adjust the indicator if necessary. Scores for each indicator are weighted as shown below to arrive at a final overall score for an institution. The highest scoring institution is assigned a score of 100, and other institutions are calculated as a percentage of the top score. An institution's rank reflects the number of institutions that sit above it._

    Now how could Thailand actually pull off an honest evaluation of its universities?

----------

